# Flight Tickets For Tourist Visa



## rahul.cryl (Apr 21, 2015)

hello everyone,
I have a question regarding tourist visa.As mentioned, I need to show the flight booking dates in visa application.so my questions are:
1. How can I book Flight Ticket as I dont know visa will approve or not.as if i book a flight then no sense and waste of money if visa reject.
2. How this visa dates allocate like I need to go, in certain dates visa granted like for example if visa approved from 1 july 2015 to 15 august 2015...so i need to visit in this time (the dates) Or Its the time period ?? 
3. And if I need to visit in this time period then what if no flights available .... the time will over and my visa period will over also ??


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are not sure that your visa will be granted, you should book flights with no or low cancellantion fee. (Those usually cost more than ones that cannot be cancelled.)
You can enter, and leave at any time within the validity of your visa. If you do not enter the country within that period, your visa is void.


----------

